# 2008 Los Angeles Pigeon Club Young Bird Show



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Will be held on Sunday, September 14, 2008 at Irvine Park. This is a lot of fun to attend and makes for a good excuse for the So Cal members to get together for a little while. Some of our members here on P-T have entries in the show and some of us just go and enjoy the birds, people, and scenery.

Here's a link to a thread about last year's show: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/pictures-from-2007-los-angeles-pigeon-club-lawn-show-22771.html

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. if you are in So Cal and love pigeons .. ya gotta come to this show. The show is free and so is lunch! You DO have to pay to get into the park .. I think it's about $5.00.

Terry


----------



## rigby_321 (Aug 26, 2008)

OOooooo I might check it out  I can't believe what a dork I am but dang I want a pigeon! (or two...) and I suppose this will have to do in the mean time hehehehe

Anybody know if the fishing is good at the lake in the park - I might be able to convince the boyfriend to join me if he can go fishing before/after/during lol


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*hi kids*

yes hope to be there it always fun for the whole family


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Where It Is In Irvine Park ..*

I asked on the LAPC site as to the location of the show and here's the answer I got:

_After you pay to get in, drive straight pass the cross street and it well be on your left side. Parking will be on the right side of the street. _

Hope to see a lot of the So Cal members there!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up .. tomorrow is the big day!

Terry


----------

